# POST YOUR FUN/COOL/RANDOM PICS



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

i was just backing up some stuff from my comp to dvd n came across a ton of pics. sooo... show people how youre livin
post your fun/cool/random pics. they have to be yours.

i guess ill go first..










































































































more to come later..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=167566

missed it?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very beautiful pitts
farrah, jackie one of me bestfriends is in the middle and I am on the right. That was early december. We were all drunk .


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

more random sh*t


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

quad pics, a photo I made (20 layers thick) after I received 2 speeding tickets within a week. My wussy german shepard eating with the cat. Me mountain biking in grass valley ca, and my wife.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

totally sober:







CBGBs:







me and inga my old college roomate







me and my girl:


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Nick G said:


> totally sober:
> View attachment 175884
> 
> CBGBs:
> ...


good times for sure. Something tells that you were not sober, nick.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

pics of an owl i seen in the tree last night. best pics i could get with my pos camera


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice Pit Bull Gina.

Here are some random pics I took:

Osprey (fish eagle) with a Mullet










A baby porcupine I saw in the park.










Me and a Rainbow Trout:


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

awesome pics everyone


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Are you seriously using a thick ass chain as a dog collar? Do you think that makes you look cool or something?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Are you seriously using a thick ass chain as a dog collar? Do you think that makes you look cool or something?


Why are you always so negative ?

Do you ever post (in the lounge) for any reason other than criticize or scold someone ?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick G said:


> totally sober:
> View attachment 175884
> 
> CBGBs:
> ...


didnt they close down CBGBs?
that pic must be mad old


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah its from like 2005. 
CBGBs is now a high end mens fashion store. 
makes me sick.

Ryan, yeah, thats what saki does to me haha.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gina looks a bit hot and spicy, ill bet she is a jersey gal















im so cool, i took this pic backwards.....







Last game at the Big O, me and my buddy in the upper level (dube section)







playin golf, keepin itgangsta







after golf, still keepin it gangsta







a lil night time golf....and yes, im wearing a visor







this sign speaks for itself







have you seen this before?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

joey that new jersey thing reminded me of this shirt:


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ICEE said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=167566
> 
> missed it?


actually, i think they are looking for this thread
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...amp;hl=guidonia


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

redbellyjx © said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=167566
> 
> missed it?


actually, i think they are looking for this thread
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...amp;hl=guidonia
[/quote]

Damn you found me out


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Nick G said:


> yeah its from like 2005.
> CBGBs is now a high end mens fashion store.
> makes me sick.
> 
> Ryan, yeah, thats what saki does to me haha.


saki is some fun stuff. SAKI IT TO ME ONE MORE TIME!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

:-D


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

What's up with all the real life jersey shore bull? I thought blow outs, shirtless guidos and trance clubs was like 2005? No pun intended...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

roccov12345 said:


> What's up with all the real life jersey shore bull? I thought blow outs, shirtless guidos and trance clubs was like 2005? No pun intended...


"thought"


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

haha.. guidos...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Dom Rep


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jesus riding a brontosaurus is pure win


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What the hell is going on here? Is this the guinea thread?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

eh...go see my facebook for all my random/crazy pictures lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


where has rap gone.

so if i say #REMOVED# repeatedly then im a rapper? damn im down.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

ICEE said:


> When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


where has rap gone.

so if i say #REMOVED# repeatedly then im a rapper? damn im down.
[/quote]

lol


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

gina carano said:


> i was just backing up some stuff from my comp to dvd n came across a ton of pics. sooo... show people how youre livin
> post your fun/cool/random pics. they have to be yours.
> 
> i guess ill go first..
> ...


very nice blue nose pitty. here is a pic of my 50lb rednose ,and 110 lb blue brindle bandog (pittbull ,neomastiff mix)


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


That's a perfect example of why hip-hop is dying. Bunch a fuckin' wanksters tryin' to be gangster!

ps I have the same blanket as that ''#REMOVED#'' in the biginning of the video, when he answers his phone in his room (leopard style). Don't worry gangster just because our parents bought us those pimpin' ass sheets don't make us one bit less gangster!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

need_redz said:


> When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


That's a perfect example of why hip-hop is dying. Bunch a fuckin' wanksters tryin' to be gangster!

ps I have the same blanket as that ''#REMOVED#'' in the biginning of the video, when he answers his phone in his room (leopard style). Don't worry gangster just because our parents bought us those pimpin' ass sheets don't make us one bit less gangster!
[/quote]

Agreed :nod:

Very nice dogs Gina


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Gina love the username and love the broads in the pics nice work.

When you mofos quote posts dont quote every single pic lol

its ok to grind boners on fat chicks in vegas till your friends catch you


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pbucch said:


> Gina love the username and love the broads in the pics nice work.
> 
> When you mofos quote posts dont quote every single pic lol
> 
> its ok to grind boners on fat chicks in vegas till your friends catch you


FAIL!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


HILARIOUS!!!!

quite possibly the worst rap song i've ever heard... no skills whatsoever


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


HILARIOUS!!!!

quite possibly the worst rap song i've ever heard... no skills whatsoever
[/quote]
honestlyyy

yo gina carano you in the mob or something man?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

pbucch said:


>


Ahh! Gina!!


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

Trigga said:


> When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


HILARIOUS!!!!

quite possibly the worst rap song i've ever heard... no skills whatsoever
[/quote]
honestlyyy

yo gina carano you in the mob or something man?
[/quote]

huh? i dont get it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

This thread kinda sucks huh? Might as well call it Bullsnakes Non-Funny Pics Thread


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^ah well, it had its moment!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> When we were shooting a video for my mans mixtape..


HILARIOUS!!!!

quite possibly the worst rap song i've ever heard... no skills whatsoever
[/quote]
honestlyyy

yo gina carano you in the mob or something man?
[/quote]

huh? i dont get it
[/quote]
Gina, pay no attention to most of these guys......any of them for that matter.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I think ppl are getting confused with whos posting what.. and no rap is not dying because of what i posted.. realize its something they do for fun, they obviously know they're not gonna go big but really don't appreciate ppl from "Toronto" to start calling ppl "wanksters trying to act like gangsters".. man grow up, you ppl already know how the city is..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think it was based on the fact that they used the word #REMOVED# every five seconds and could rap for sh*t..toronto has some ill rappers..those guys arent included in that grouping though


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Trigga said:


> i think it was based on the fact that they used the word #REMOVED# every five seconds and could rap for sh*t..toronto has some ill rappers..those guys arent included in that grouping though


ohh alright, good point.. appreciate you actually explaining it besides side talking like everyone else.. Dunno Trigga


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigga said:


> i think it was based on the fact that they used the word #REMOVED# every five seconds and could rap for sh*t..toronto has some ill rappers..those guys arent included in that grouping though


yes it was based on that fact.

ya we know how the city is. toronto is o so dangerous


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ICEE said:


> i think it was based on the fact that they used the word #REMOVED# every five seconds and could rap for sh*t..toronto has some ill rappers..those guys arent included in that grouping though


yes it was based on that fact.

ya we know how the city is. toronto is o so dangerous








[/quote]
you would be surprised ICEE, i feel safer here in montreal than i do in toronto


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joey said:


> i think it was based on the fact that they used the word #REMOVED# every five seconds and could rap for sh*t..toronto has some ill rappers..those guys arent included in that grouping though


yes it was based on that fact.

ya we know how the city is. toronto is o so dangerous








[/quote]
you would be surprised ICEE, i feel safer here in montreal than i do in toronto
[/quote]

Ive been their. its not that bad. every city has their bad people. its nothing like Detroit


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

ICEE said:


> i think it was based on the fact that they used the word #REMOVED# every five seconds and could rap for sh*t..toronto has some ill rappers..those guys arent included in that grouping though


yes it was based on that fact.

ya we know how the city is. toronto is o so dangerous








[/quote]
you would be surprised ICEE, i feel safer here in montreal than i do in toronto
[/quote]

Ive been their. its not that bad. every city has their bad people. its nothing like Detroit








[/quote]







Your a fuckin' joke bud!
You have to live in an area to know what it's about. You can't just sit on a tour bus with your granny and say this isn't a bad area!
I can say that toronto got better but most areas are still currupt as f*ck.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

my bad. forgot you were crippin in toronto


----------

